# Rampe selbst bauen



## die3lustigen2 (18. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

unser Sohn möchte gerne das Springen erlernen.
Er ist neun Jahre.

Was ist für den Anfang besser?

- gleich so ein Kicker wie ihn Lukas Knopf hier baut





Eben nur von der Höhe her um ca. die hälfte reduzieren (im Verhältnis alle Maße runterrechnen / ist der dann evtl. zu kurz?).

Oder

- einfach nur ne Rampe mit gerader Anfahrt.
Also z.b. 1m lang und 40cm hoch, ohne Radius etc. .
Von der Seite eben ein Dreieck. 

Welche Maße würdet ihr empfehlen (Höhen- / Längenverhältnis evtl. doch einen kleinen Radius mit einbauen)?

Danke

Gruß


----------



## erborow (18. Februar 2020)

"Seth Bike Hacks" baut regelmäßig rampen, zum beispiel in diesem Video




zum springen lernen sollte die rampe immer noch rollbar sein und nicht kicken. also maximal einen leichten radius haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die3lustigen2 (20. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

danke.

Schade das man die Abmessungen nur Schätzen kann.
Dann werde ich wohl mal mein Glück versuchen.

Danke

Gruß


----------



## erborow (20. Februar 2020)

die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke.
> 
> ...


Die Abmessungen stehen in der Beschreibung allerdings nur in fuß. Aber 1 fuß entspricht rund 33cm


----------



## die3lustigen2 (21. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe eine andere Rampe von Seth etwas geändert.

Rampe

Das ist dabei herausgekommen.
Was denkt ihr ... ?









Danke

Gruß


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Februar 2020)

Moin

Der Radius ist sehr BMX lastig.
Will er den mit ein BMX springen oder auch mal mit ein MTB?
Die HolzRampen bei uns im Park haben ein Radius von 5500mm bis ein 30 Grad Winkel erreicht ist, danach gehts grade weiter.
Die Rampen werden von 6jährige gefahren und auch von den guten "Pro"Bikern als perfekt bezeichnet.
Das soll jetzt nicht dein Masterplan werden, weil es dann zu hoch ist, es soll zum nachdenken anregen.

Ich persönlich empfehle eine Rampe die wie ein Dreieck, nennt man "Bank", aussieht.
Die sollte vorn, nach Möglichkeit 30 cm, ein etwas kleineren Winkel haben wie der längere Rest der Rampe. Als Winkel könnten 15 Grad schon zuviel sein, 10 Grad wär besser. Eher den kleineren Winkel nehmen, etwas drunterlegen und somit steiler machen, geht immer . . .
Die Länge der Rampe sollte so lang sein wie das Bike.
Das macht das Springen einfacher.
Wenn das Vorderrad schon in der Luft ist, das Hinterrad aber grade erst auf der Rampe aufwärts rollt, wird das Vorderrad davon gern mal nach unten gedrückt. Für ungeübte Fahrer ein eher schlechtes . . .


----------



## die3lustigen2 (21. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort.

Er fährt ausschließlich MTB (27,5 - Giant Trance).



PhatBiker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich empfehle eine Rampe die wie ein Dreieck, nennt man "Bank", aussieht.
> Die sollte vorn, nach Möglichkeit 30 cm, ein etwas kleineren Winkel haben wie der längere Rest der Rampe. Als Winkel könnten 15 Grad schon zuviel sein, 10 Grad wär besser. Eher den kleineren Winkel nehmen, etwas drunterlegen und somit steiler machen, geht immer . . .
> Die Länge der Rampe sollte so lang sein wie das Bike.
> Das macht das Springen einfacher.
> Wenn das Vorderrad schon in der Luft ist, das Hinterrad aber grade erst auf der Rampe aufwärts rollt, wird das Vorderrad davon gern mal nach unten gedrückt. Für ungeübte Fahrer ein eher schlechtes . . .



Kannst du hierfür mal bitte eine Skizze anhängen?

Danke

Gruß


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Februar 2020)

Juup, dauert bissel, könnt heut Abend werden


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Februar 2020)

Das sollte so oder sehr ähnlich aussehen . . . 
Länge ergibt sich mit dem Rad, die Höhe nach dein benutzten Winkel.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (21. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ok, soweit verstanden.


Deiner Meinung nach ist ein flacherer Winkel für Anfänger besser?
Die Rampe sollte mind. so lang wie das Bike sein, richtig?





In etwa so (am Anfang 5° mit 30cm / der Rest dann mit 10° - ausgehend von der Waagerechten)?
Ist aber dann für 180cm länge ganz schön flach, oder?
Und rollbar so wie es am Anfang "[U]erborow" [/U][U]geschrieben hat ist es doch eigentlich auch nicht, oder[/U]?

Danke

Gruß


----------



## PhatBiker (22. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ok, soweit verstanden.


Deiner Meinung nach ist ein flacherer Winkel für Anfänger besser?  *Juup, es lässt sich dann auch mal mit richtig Speed drauf los düsen.*
Die Rampe sollte mind. so lang wie das Bike sein, richtig?   *zumindest bissel länger wie der Achsabstand*



In etwa so (am Anfang 5° mit 30cm / der Rest dann mit 10° - ausgehend von der Waagerechten)?  *Juup, von der Waagerechten aus . . . *
Ist aber dann für 180cm länge ganz schön flach, oder?   *Dann ändere nach belieben den Winkel . . . *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WWWWW (22. Februar 2020)

Du kannst auch einen kleinen Erdhaufen gut shapen und die Winkel flach oder Steil mal ausprobieren. Da kann man auch je nach Lernfortschritt des Kleinen auch immer steiler werden  Würde die modifizierte Seth Rampe bevorzugen, ggf. etwas länger. Aber die kurze Variante spart Gewicht und man kann sie schön vor einen Schräghang stellen ^^ Die vom Knopf ist schon Dirtjump orientierter (steil) für den Einstieg


----------



## die3lustigen2 (23. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

das mit den Dreckhäufen ist zwar ein gute Idee aber hier nicht so einfach umzusetzen.

1. Garten zu klein
2. Da wo wir Erwachsenen schonmal gebaut haben, wurde nachvein paar Tagen alles kaputt gemacht.
Und alle paar Tage neu bauen wäre sinnlos.

Welche kurze Variante meinst du?

Selbst mit 1,8m wirds schwierig das Teil zu transportieren müsste ich immer mit dem Auto zum wunschort transportieren,  aber das würde irgendwie gehen.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den mtb hopper Rampen?

Da mir mein Kind so in den Ohren lag hab ich ihm gestern schnell was aus Kellerresten zusammengeschustert. Hab ich aus nem YouTube Video.

Nicht optimal aber es geht erstmal (1m lang / 25cm hoch).



Gruß


----------



## mad raven (23. Februar 2020)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich empfehle eine Rampe die wie ein Dreieck,



ist nicht der vorteil von den  'rampen a la seth',  dass man sie komplett rollen kann? Radius und und absprungwinkel können doch angepasst werden damit es kinder tauglicher und weniger bmx-lastig ist.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (23. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



mad raven schrieb:


> ist nicht der vorteil von den  'rampen a la seth',  dass man sie komplett rollen kann? Radius und und absprungwinkel können doch angepasst werden damit es kinder tauglicher und weniger bmx-lastig ist.



und wie würdest du die Radien bzw. Winkel ändern?
Der Achsabstand seines Fahrrads beträgt ca. 1,1m.

Gruß


----------



## mad raven (23. Februar 2020)

@die3lustigen2 der winkel (phi) soll ja vorgegeben sein. daraus ergibt sich das verhältnis von absprung länge (l) zu rampenhöhe (h).
wenn ich kenien denkfehler gemacht habe gilt:

l/h = 1/arctan(phi).

bei 15 grad kommt man auf in etwa 3.9. was bei einer länge von mind. 1.1m eher ein bordstein als ein sprung ist. den radius kann man aus h und l wieder rückwärts berechen: h^2 + l^2 = r.


----------



## WWWWW (24. Februar 2020)

die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit den Dreckhäufen ist zwar ein gute Idee aber hier nicht so einfach umzusetzen.
> 
> ...


 Ich mein die 1800er Rampe ohne Landung und Mittelstück, dann wären es ja 1200 grob. Die Hopper ist gut bin sie schon paar mal gefahren. Der Gurt zum tragen ist ne geile Idee! Ich habe früher mir auch mal was Gebaut aber war alles viel zu schwer für den Transport  Vielleicht würd ich die nicht 600 breit sondern nur 400 breit machen da holst du was Gewicht raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die3lustigen2 (24. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

meintest du in etwa so ?





Wäre dann eben nicht mehr "Rollbar".

das mit dem Gewicht stimmt wohl, das Teil was ich am WE schnell zusammengeschraubt habe wiegt schon ganz schön viel.

Welches dicke würdet ihr bei der Deckplatte nehmen (Multiplex) --> 4mm / 5mm / 6mm / 8mm?

Danke

Gruß


----------



## WWWWW (24. Februar 2020)

Ja genau. Stellst du die Rampe vor einen Bordstein/Busbordstein dann gehts für die ersten Versuche auch bestimmt mit rollern  Die Platte musst du biegen können und ich würd je nach Gewicht des Juniors alle 10cm Dachlatten drunter quer zur Fahrtrichtung setzen. Der Belag bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher aber 5mm müssten gehen, aber vielleicht kann da noch jemand was zu schreiben.


----------



## Obey (15. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps! Ich bin auch am schauen, wie ich dem Kleinen eine kleine Rampe bauen kann. Auf meiner Suche nach Infos bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen  Alternativ war ich auch nach fertigen Rampen am schauen, da ich leider nicht über viele Holzwerkzeuge verfüge. Dabei hab ich die Yumpy von Byclex entdeckt. Hat jemand von Euch damit Erfahrungen? Die Firma ist mir komplett unbekannt. Die mobile Yumpy kostet um die 100€ und ist zerleg- und tragbar. Gruß Obey


----------



## mad raven (29. April 2020)

bin heute hierrüber gestolpert: https://www.dropbox.com/s/t5k29j7aom8csxt/Bike Ramp Build Procedure.pdf?dl=0. Ich würde behaupten das löst das ursprügngliche problem wei man den radius einstellen kann.

(link kommt aus diesem video)


----------



## die3lustigen2 (16. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich hab in den letzten Tagen ein bisschen gewerkelt und das ist dabei herausgekommen.

Länge ca. 1,20m
Höhe ca. 40cm
Breite: ca. 50cm
Radius ca. 2,5 - 3,0m

Zum Transport einen alten Kinderanhänger auf ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft und bissel umgebaut.

Gruß


----------



## hardcorehaude (12. Juni 2020)

Obey schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps! Ich bin auch am schauen, wie ich dem Kleinen eine kleine Rampe bauen kann. Auf meiner Suche nach Infos bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen  Alternativ war ich auch nach fertigen Rampen am schauen, da ich leider nicht über viele Holzwerkzeuge verfüge. Dabei hab ich die Yumpy von Byclex entdeckt. Hat jemand von Euch damit Erfahrungen? Die Firma ist mir komplett unbekannt. Die mobile Yumpy kostet um die 100€ und ist zerleg- und tragbar. Gruß Obey


Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, der Preis ist auf jeden Fall heiß. Tendiere zum Kicker von Byclex, da noch etwas variabler was die Höhe, bzw. Verstellung der Höhe betrifft. Leider nur direkt zu beziehen, was 20€ Versandkosten zur Folge hat.


----------



## hardcorehaude (21. Juni 2020)

So sieht der Kicker von Byclex aus in der mittleren Höheneinstellung. Die Konstruktion ist definitiv durchdacht und macht gesamt einen wertigen Eindruck. Zwecks Größenvergleich habe ich mal ein 29er in Größe L daneben gestellt.
Preis inkl. Versand 169€ und somit noch relativ günstig. Materialstärke sicherlich geringer als bei MTB-Hopper, aber dadurch vermutlich auch leichter.


----------



## Felger (21. Juni 2020)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> So sieht der Kicker von Byclex aus in der mittleren Höheneinstellung. Die Konstruktion ist definitiv durchdacht und macht gesamt einen wertigen Eindruck. Zwecks Größenvergleich habe ich mal ein 29er in Größe L daneben gestellt.
> Preis inkl. Versand 169€ und somit noch relativ günstig. Materialstärke sicherlich geringer als bei MTB-Hopper, aber dadurch vermutlich auch leichter.


Danke! Wollte eh hier nochmal nachfragen ob schon wer Erfahrungen damit hat. 

Wie eben muss die Fläche sein zum ausstellen? Ich möchte das Teil eher irgendwo ins Gelände werfen wo man auch eine gute Landung hat. 

Wie schnell geht der Aufbau? 

Danke ?


----------



## hardcorehaude (22. Juni 2020)

Aufbau geht super easy und dauert max. 1 Minute - Seitenteile werden aufgeklappt und dann müssen noch fünf Teile (3 Quer-, 2 Längsverbinder) eingesteckt werden + nach Bedarf die Füße.
Die Füße können Unebenheiten etwas ausgleichen, da die Teller am Fußende flexibel sind.
Es handelt sich ja um die größere der zwei angebotenen Rampen und diese wiegt halt schon um die 10kg.
Die kleinere hat wohl nur ~6kg, ist also nochmal deutlich portabler.


----------



## Felger (22. Juni 2020)

Danke! Abachlussfrage : würdest du nochmal kaufen oder was anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcorehaude (24. Juni 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> Danke! Abachlussfrage : würdest du nochmal kaufen oder was anderes?


Ja, das würde ich. Was Preis/Leistung betrifft habe ich nichts vergleichbares, bzw. besseres gefunden.


----------



## flashmatic (24. Juni 2020)

Ich hab mit meinem Sohn für ihn und seine Kumpels das hier gebaut: 




Variabel aufzubauen als Kicker, Rampe, Table, Drop. Variabel deshalb dass es die Jungs auseinandergebaut transportieren können vom Garten in den Hof und das  man Möglichkeiten hat unterschiedliche Dinge zu machen damit.
Höhe ca. 20 cm, Länge table ca. 70/80 cm. weiß nicht mehr genau. Ich würde die Rampenseite inzwischen etwas länger / weniger steil bauen, da man dann mit mehr Tempo hochfahren kann.


----------



## leanderlo (6. Juli 2020)

Habe ein kleines Projekt für mich selber gestartet und mal verschiedene Kicker-Pläne und Masse die online herumschwirren verglichen und mir selber einen geplant.

Ich wollte den Grundaufbau wie bei den meisten Elementen in Bikeparks, stabile Seitenwände mit einer Lattenrost artigen Oberfläche anstelle einer Unterkonstruktion mit einer Sperrholzplatte als Oberfläche. Erstens weil es stabiler ist, mehr Grip bietet und auch persönlich schöner aussieht.

Falls jemand die massstäblichen Pläne als PDF möchte kann ich die gerne zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## leanderlo (6. Juli 2020)

leanderlo schrieb:


> Habe ein kleines Projekt für mich selber gestartet und mal verschiedene Kicker-Pläne und Masse die online herumschwirren verglichen und mir selber einen geplant.


 
@everywhere.local


----------



## BallerBudenBob (6. Juli 2020)

Ich stell mal meine Eigenkreation vor.  
Alles ist aus Rest-Schrott, Einweg-Paletten und einer ehemaligen Arbeitsplatte aus Holz verschraubt.
Die vordere Rampe ist eine 50x70 Einwegpalette, einseitig mit Winkel geschnitten als Auflage am Boden. Industrie - Gummi (meist als Bodenauflage am stehenden Arbeitsplatz zu finden) als "flexible" Auflage und für etwas Rutsch-festigkeit. Das hintere Teil ist komplett mit Gummi "unterfüttert"... der bewegt sich keinen cm beim drüber jagen. Der Überstand nach "hinten" raus verhindert ein weg-kippen in sprungrichtung. insg. Länge etwa 110cm bei circa 60cm hoher abschlußkante. Zusammengeklappt, Gummiband mit Verschluß drum rum, Schlaufe als Haltegriff vorn, hinten zwei "entsorgte" förderollen und fertig is der mobile Kicker... 
weiter als 3-4km neben dem bike herziehen magste das teil aber auch nicht... das geht aber immerhin während der Fahrt. Laufen muss man nicht. Gewicht schätze ich auf unter 10kg... tragen geht nur für 100m.
Ich hack dort mit meinem Hardtail und meinem Fully drüber.... hoffe der ein oder andere findet Inspiration... 

Grüße, BallerBudenBob
Ride On!


----------



## leanderlo (7. Juli 2020)

BallerBudenBob schrieb:


> Ich stell mal meine Eigenkreation vor.


Moin Moin schlau zusammen gemeistert dein Ding
Meine Rampe ist am unteren Ende schon gebrochen einerseits weil sie dort extrem dünn wird und weil ich
nicht das stärkste holz gekauft habe 

War auch mein Erstes mal bei sowas

Muss da irgend eine Lösung finden


----------



## leanderlo (7. Juli 2020)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> Es handelt sich ja um die größere der zwei angebotenen Rampen und diese wiegt halt schon um die 10kg.
> Die kleinere hat wohl nur ~6kg, ist also nochmal deutlich portabler.


Sieht ganz spannend aus und auch viel Preisgünstiger als die MTB Hopper (aktuell ja noch heruntergesetzt)

Betreffend den 10 Kilo mit dem Art "Rucksack" wo sie anbieten könnt ich mir das noch gut vorstellen diese herum zutransportieren

@hardcorehaude Hast du die Straps auch?


----------



## hardcorehaude (16. Juli 2020)

leanderlo schrieb:


> Sieht ganz spannend aus und auch viel Preisgünstiger als die MTB Hopper (aktuell ja noch heruntergesetzt)
> 
> Betreffend den 10 Kilo mit dem Art "Rucksack" wo sie anbieten könnt ich mir das noch gut vorstellen diese herum zutransportieren
> 
> @hardcorehaude Hast du die Straps auch?



Hi, nein die Straps habe ich nicht. Handtrageschlaufen sind dran, d.h. kurze Wege kann man auch damit überbrücken, wobei 10kg dann doch recht schnell "schwer" werden.


----------



## leanderlo (16. Juli 2020)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> Hi, nein die Straps habe ich nicht. Handtrageschlaufen sind dran, d.h. kurze Wege kann man auch damit überbrücken, wobei 10kg dann doch recht schnell "schwer" werden.



Hab die Rampe jetzt auch gekauft inkl Straps ist super bequem auf dem Rücken haben sich auf jeden fall gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FritzeF (25. September 2020)

Der Thread hier hat mich inspiriert und mein Kicker hat die Maße:
Länge: 120cm
Breite: 60cm
Höhe: 42cm
Radius: variiert, habe das so gemacht wie in diesem Youtube-Video von GMBN. Eine flexible Leiste am Anfang und Ende fixiert und so gebogen das es gut aussah.
Die "Absprunggerade" hat ungefähr einen Winkel 40Grad.
In meinem ersten Versuch hatte die einen Winkel von 45Grad, das war viel zu heftig.

Die Kanthölzer in ungefähr 10cm Abstand quer unter die Oberfläche verschraubt.
Die 5mm Sperrholzplatte habe ich ungefähr 5cm auf den Boden auslaufen lassen, für einen besseren Übergang.

Verwendet Materialien:

1x 1200x600x10mm (Kisten)Sperrholz (Seitenteile)
1x 1200x600x5mm (Kisten)Sperrholz (Oberfläche), ggf noch eine zweite für die Rampe
7x 2000x20x50mm Kanthölzer
Öl-Lasur
Holzschrauben 4,5x50 und 4x20mm


Der Kicker kommt bei den Jungs in der Nachbarschaft gut an.

Aus dem Restholz habe ich dann auch noch eine Rampe gebaut.
Diese kann man in den Kicker einstecken/haken, so dass die Kleinsten den Kicker auch überrollen können.
Wenn ich mal günstig an ein bisschen Holz komme, werde ich auch noch einen Mittelteil bauen um ein Table draus zumachen. Das hat aber erstmal kein Prio.

Vom Bau des eigentlichen Kicker habe ich leider keine Bilder gemacht, die Konstruktion ist aber sehr ähnlich dem der Rampe (im Anhang).


----------



## Jefe (25. September 2020)

..ich hab mir die gebaut. Kann man auseinander nehmen und ganz einfach im Kofferrraum verstauen. Habe aber Siebdruckplatte verwenden die ich noch in der Garage hatte. Die 30$/€ kriegt man vermutlich nur mit einfachem Holz hin. Die Siebdruckplatte 2500x1250x12mm kosten um die 50 €


----------



## Humulus Lupulus (1. Oktober 2020)

Sam Pilgrim zeigt hier ganz gut, wie weit man mit so einem kleinen Kicker gehen (fliegen) kann...


----------



## wellenreiter65 (15. Oktober 2020)

BallerBudenBob schrieb:


> Ich stell mal meine Eigenkreation vor.
> Alles ist aus Rest-Schrott, Einweg-Paletten und einer ehemaligen Arbeitsplatte aus Holz verschraubt.
> Die vordere Rampe ist eine 50x70 Einwegpalette, einseitig mit Winkel geschnitten als Auflage am Boden. Industrie - Gummi (meist als Bodenauflage am stehenden Arbeitsplatz zu finden) als "flexible" Auflage und für etwas Rutsch-festigkeit. Das hintere Teil ist komplett mit Gummi "unterfüttert"... der bewegt sich keinen cm beim drüber jagen. Der Überstand nach "hinten" raus verhindert ein weg-kippen in sprungrichtung. insg. Länge etwa 110cm bei circa 60cm hoher abschlußkante. Zusammengeklappt, Gummiband mit Verschluß drum rum, Schlaufe als Haltegriff vorn, hinten zwei "entsorgte" förderollen und fertig is der mobile Kicker...
> weiter als 3-4km neben dem bike herziehen magste das teil aber auch nicht... das geht aber immerhin während der Fahrt. Laufen muss man nicht. Gewicht schätze ich auf unter 10kg... tragen geht nur für 100m.
> ...


Sieht aus wie ein Folterwerkzeug. Passt irgendwie ganz gut zum Keller


----------



## Rissi16 (2. November 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> Danke! Abachlussfrage : würdest du nochmal kaufen oder was anderes?


Ich habe diese Rampe auch für meinen Sohn gekauft. Wir sind begeistert, sehr gute Qualität und lässt sich schnell aufbauen und ist sehr einfach auf dem Rücken zu transportieren. Von mir gibt es eine ganz klare Kaufempfehlung. Die Rampe kommt aus Litauen, die Lieferzeit betrug fünf Werktage.


----------



## HansPfaffe (22. November 2020)

Für mich ist aufbauen nicht ganz das richtige, habe 2 linke Hände. 
Gibts da auch was Fertiges zum Bestellen oder evtl. auch mit Aufbauservice?

Danke euch. Euer Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air-Marky (27. November 2020)

Wir bauen alle unsere Rampen selbst, egal ob klein oder groß, ausschließlich aus Holz oder zusätzlich noch Erde drauf, ob portabel oder rein stationär!


----------



## Air-Marky (29. Dezember 2020)

...und wieder ne neue


----------

